# Ist das "OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W" ein gutes Netzteil???



## Jojoshman (19. Februar 2011)

Will mir ein neues netzteil kaufen. Sollte höchstens 60 Euro kosten  und so 500w oder mehr haben.Das OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W hab ich mir  gedacht.Es ist billig hat Kabelmanagemant und hat 600w.Aber ich hab auch  gelesen das es nicht so gut sein soll. Findet ihr das Netzteil gut oder welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
  Hier der Link: 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/MainSearchProductCategory.html?q=OCZ+ModXStr...
  Danke im voraus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2011)

Ne OCZ Netzteile sind jetzt echt nicht so der Brüller auch haben die ne schwankende Qualität so das man solche NT's schwer empfehlen kann. Hier habe ich eins das ungefähr genauso viel kostet du aber ohne Bedenken zu greifen kannst. Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 66.61 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Biosflash (19. Februar 2011)

Gerade die ModXStream sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
Die Netzteil-Reihe made by Sirtec konnte weder bei p3d noch im pcgh Test vom 2/2011  überzeugen. Restwelligkeit ist zudem teilweise doppelt so hoch wie vorgesehen.


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

> Ne OCZ Netzteile sind jetzt echt nicht so der Brüller auch haben die ne schwankende Qualität so das man solche NT's schwer empfehlen kann. Hier habe ich eins das ungefähr genauso viel kostet du aber ohne Bedenken zu greifen kannst. Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 66.61 € | heise online-Preisvergleich



Genauso siehts aus. Das verlinkte sharkoon kannst du nehmen. Aber auch empfehlenswert:
Antec High Current Gamer 520W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

mfg


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe dieses NT bei mir seit über einem Jahr verbaut und kann nicht  klagen. Befeuert mein Sys ohne Probleme und ich höre es nicht aus meinem  Gehäuse heraus. Ich habe es damals wegen der guten P/L, der akzeptablen  Effizienz und dem Kabelmanagement gekauft. Mittlerweile gibt es aber  effizientere Netzteile mit besserer Technik. Ich würde dir aktuell z.B. zu  folgendem raten:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497459.html

Auch wenn es etwas teurer ist.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2011)

OCZ ModXStream Pro 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Also soweit brauchbar.


----------



## fr0gg3r (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir damals das GameXStream geholt und bin damit teils zufrieden, teils nicht.

Zuerst einmal hat mich der Lüfter extrem genervt, der war im orginal Zustand echt laut. Habe den dann ausgetauscht und den neuen an meiner Lüftersteuerung dran.

Funzte mit meiner alten 5770 auch alles super, brauchte das NT nie groß aufdrehen.

Nun mit der 570, nem recht stark übertakteten Mainboard + CPU muss ich in Spielen aufjedenfall das NT voll aufdrehen.
Abundzu ist mein PC einfach ausgegangen in Spielen oder anderen 3D Anwedungen, dachte erst das NT wäre zu schwach.
Habe dann Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig laufen lassen und alle Lüfter in meinem Case voll aufgedreht..es lief über 15min ohne Probs durch. Habe dann angefangen die Lüfter nacheinander ein bisschen runterzuregeln. Als ich beim NT Lüfter ankam und den etwa auf 50% Leistung gedreht hab war der PC innerhalb von etwa 10 sek wieder aus. Habe ein wenig rumgetestet und kam am Ende dazu, dass das NT anscheinend zu heiß wird und ne Schutzfunktion hat, die frühzeitig den Strom kappt wenns zu hitzig wird.

Abschließend kann ich zu meinem NT sagen, welches ja wahrscheinlich etwa die selbe reihe ist: Mit nem ordentlichen Lüfter ist das ganze ein super Ding


----------



## Philipus II (20. Februar 2011)

Das Hauptproblem bei OCZ sind die verwirrenden Namen und die grossen technischen Unterschiede zwischen ähnlich klingenden Produkten.


----------



## Lukystrike (17. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch eine Frage und dachte das passt hier rein und eine neuer Thread ist unnötig.
Vorab: 
Prozessor I7 2600K 95W
2x Sata HDD 7200 upm
3x Gehäuselüfter
IDLE : 90W | Last: 300W (noch kein OC)

Besitze das besagte OCZ ModXStream mit 600W eben weil es leise und günstig ist 
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600 Watt Netzteil im Test - Fazit (5/5) - TweakPC
Habe allerdings vor eine Geforce 9800 GT als CUDA und Physix Karte parallel zu meiner Gainward GTX 570 Phantom einzubauen.
Meint ihr das Netzteil kann genug Saft für beide Karten liefern ? Das NT hat 2 12 V (max 25 A) Schienen auf denen es max. 504 W ausgeben kann.
Eine davon scheint die CPU zu  versorgen (aber 250 W für die CPU scheint etwas viel). Die 2te ist für die PCIe Stromversorgung.
Sind diese 250 Watt pro Schiene fix ? oder kann die Last auf den Schienen "variabel" sein, also das die 2te Schiene mehr "verbrauchen" darf wenn die CPU auf 1 nicht so viel zieht..... verstehe nicht besonders viel von der Materie 
(Netzteil ist als SLI fähig gekennzeichnet)

OCZ 500W-700W ModXStream Pro Power Supply - OCZ
http://www.ocztechnology.com/manuals/psu/OCZMXSP500-700.pdf
http://www.ocztechnology.com/manuals/psu/MXSPRO_manual_allpgs_FINAL_lr.pdf


----------



## Sebl84 (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

habe mir eine zweite Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X bestellt wegen dem Bundle und habe oben besagtes Netzteil aus diesem Test eingebaut:

OCZ ModXStream Pro 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, laut der Tabelle und dem Test soll die 12V Schiene zweigeteilt sein. zum einen die festen Kabel (hängen am MB) und die losen Kabel (Festplatten, Grafikkarte). Nehme ich nun die ~250 möglichen Watt pro Schiene reicht das Netzteil ja gerade mal für eine der Karten, oder täusche ich mich da?
Es wären dann 4x 8Pin die per Adapter am NT hängen, habe einen i5 2500k@4.0, ne 128GB ssd und eine 2TB Samsung ecogreen irgendwas.

Habe die Karte noch nicht, aber sollte es nicht reichen, steht da auch im Test, dass es einfach abschaltet. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2013)

Mit der zweiten Grafikkarte treibst Du das Netzteil an die Grenzen. Und sinnvoll ist es auch nicht, ein Netzteil bis zum Anschlag auszufahren,
man denke dabei an die Lautstärke des Lüfters.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Februar 2013)

Seh ich auch so, würde dir da eher zu einem 650 bzw. 750 Watt Netzteil raten

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget?


----------



## Sysnet (11. Februar 2013)

@TE

Um was für einen Rechner geht es denn überhaupt?


----------



## NachtmahR (11. Februar 2013)

Ich kann das Netzteil aus meiner Sicht empfehlen. Habe es bereits seit Jahren im Einsatz bei verschiedensten Platformen. Hatte es erstmals gekauft als Ersatz für mein damaliges Netzteil in einem C2D System. Habe es dann auf ein AMD Phenom II mitgenommen und nun läuft es immernoch in meinem aktuellen Sockel2011 System. Ebenso habe ich bereits mehrere Systeme damit zusammengestellt die alle noch makellos laufen. Daher von meiner Sicht 

MFG NachtmahR


----------



## Sebl84 (11. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe das be quiet Dark power pro 10 850 platin im auge, der netzteil check hatte mir das 750er empfohlen, aber das ist dann auch bei 90% und ich will ja etwas übertakten.


Rechner:

i5 2500k
16gb ddr3 1600 (4x 4GB)
ssd 128gb
hdd 2tb
2x Sapphire Vapor X 7950 Boost welche dann je nach dem ob es sinn macht auf 1100-1200 laufen werden
2 120er bQ Lüfter


Werde die zweite Graka aber erst im Laufe der Woche erhalten, dann probier ich mal das alte Netzteil, wenn es unter Last probleme gibt wird sofort bestellt, dann takte ich erstmal etwas herunter.

Reicht das 850 oder sollte es das 1000er sein? also ob nun 195 oder 216 euro ist mir egal, nur komplett unnötig solls auch nicht sein. Danke.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Februar 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Um was für einen Rechner geht es denn überhaupt?


 
Das wollte ich auch gerade mal fragen. Hier werden reihenweise Vorschläge gemacht ohne das überhaupt jemand weiß welche Hardware damit versorgt werden soll!?

@Sebl84 Das Dark Power Pro mit 750W sollte für deine Zwecke reichen!


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2013)

Selbst das 650 Watt Modell reicht ohne Probleme


----------



## Sysnet (12. Februar 2013)

Da könntest Du dir auch mal die größeren Seasonic-Geräte ansehen.

Die Dark Power NT´s sind aber ebenso absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sebl84 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

also ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt was das anschließen am Netzteil angeht.

Im handbuch des pure power 750 steht oben, eine Grafikkarte unbedingt auch an eine Schiene anschließen. Ok soweit so gut, leuchtet ein.

Aber:

Dann steht weiter unten eine Grafik auf der man bei dual gpu die karte 1 an 1+3 und die karte 2 an 2+4 anschließen soll.

12v3 ist pcie anschluss 1+2
12v4 ist pcie anschluss 3+4

jede Schiene kann 30 A
Was soll ich jetzt tun?
und was bringt diese OC Taste des Netzteils und warum sollte die für reibungslosen Gebrauch laut Handbuch deaktiviert sein?

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn202/bn202_mn_de.pdf

Seite 57 ist die Grafik, Seite 11 steht was zum VGA anschluss.
Es geht um zwei hd7950


----------

